# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  ... nach der OP - Wie gehts jetzt weiter?

## sandretti

Hallo,

mein Freund wurde letzte Woche operiert und die Prostata nervenschonend entfernt. Alles andere war soweit ok und der Krebs hatte noch nicht gestreut.

Wir haben immer nur bis zur OP gedacht und gehofft, das erstmal gut zu überstehen. Jetzt kommen halt viele Gedanken über die Zukunft.

Ich möchte einfach realistisch wissen, was jetzt auf uns zukommt, weil ich da keine wirklichen Vorstellungen habe. Wie lange wird es dauern, bis er wieder halbwegs fit ist?

Er soll einige Wochen nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt eine REHA machen. Was passiert da genau?

Wie verhält es sich mit dem Thema Inkontinenz und was kann man tun, um dem schnellstmöglich vorzubeugen? Habt ihr ein paar Tipps?

Außerdem das unvermeindliche Thema: SEX  :Blinzeln: ). Habe in einigen Beiträgen schon gelesen, dass dies anfangs keine so unkomplizierte und romantische Angelegenheit sein wird wie früher. Aber es ist, wie es ist. Habe nur das Gefühl, dass er die große Angst hat, dass es garnicht mehr funktionieren wird. Möchte ihm gern diese Angst nehmen, weil es ihn sonst zu sehr belastet. Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Wie lange dauert es bis man erwarten kann, dass sich wieder was tut? Was kann ich als Partnerin tun, um ihn da zu unterstützen?

Ich möchte ihm einfach den Druck nehmen und etwas Gelassenheit geben.
Denn nur so wirds glaube ich wieder.

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!
Allen Betroffenen hier im Forum wünsch ich ALLES GUTE und SCHNELLE HEILUNG!

Liebe Grüße

Sandra Rettinger

----------


## Harro

*Mehr Informationen

*Hallo, Sandra, um hilfreiche Ratschläge geben zu können, wäre es erforderlich, etwas mehr über den Tumor Deines Freundes zu erfahren. Bitte, stelle alle Befundberichte hier ein, dann kommen auch umgehend weitere Informationen.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Bernhard

Hallo Sandra,

Männer ohne Prostata haben fortan einen trockenen Orgasmus. Häufig wird berichtet dass der Orgasmus ähnlich oder intensiver als vor der OP erlebt wird. Bei mir ist es so.

Was die Erektion anbelangt reicht das Spektrum von Impotenz bis zu den Möglichkeiten die vor der OP bestanden. Das muss wohl abgewartet werden.

Die Libido (Lust und Begehren) wird genau so sein wie vor der OP. Es sei den es geht einem psychisch nicht so gut- Mann fühlt sich nicht mehr als ganzer Mann. Und da sind wir Männer bekanntlich ja sehr empfindlich.

Eine gute Bekannte deren Mann nach der OP inpotent ist erzählte neulich: " wir machen es so wie ganz am Anfang unserer Beziehung -Petting-ist doch auch nicht schlecht."

Mit der Inkontinenz verhält es sich ähnlich. Mache sind nach 10 Tagen dicht, d.h. können ihre Blase 100% kontrollieren, andere brauchen längere Zeit dazu. Ich war nachdem der Katheder gezogen wurde komplett inkontinent. Das war Stress. Nun bin ich aber ganz zufrieden und so gut wie dicht.

Um dicht zu werden kann ich Dir einen Buchtipp in Sachen Beckenbodentraining geben, die beschriebenen Übungen sind leicht zu machen und schon nach ein paar Tagen war eine Besserung eingetreten:

Benita Cantieni: Tiger Feeling. Das sinnliche Beckenboden-Training für sie und ihn.
Süd-West Verlag.

Wegen meiner Inkontinenz habe ich eine Reha gemacht. Vier Wochen in Bad Wildungen. Was mir sehr geholfen hat war das Beckenbodentraining. Aber wie gesagt ich war 100% undicht, wie bei einem Säugling (keine Angst-das sind Ausnahmefälle)
Dann gabs noch Massage, Bäder Wassertreten. Nach vier Wochen war ich dann froh als es wieder nach Hause ging.

Und Du fragst wann Mann wieder fit ist?
Das dürfte individuell unterschiedlich sein. Mein Uro meinte mal so von einem Jahr auszugehen. Also physisch und psychisch wieder im Gleichgewicht zu sein. Und das kam hin.

Sandra, vielleicht sind das ja ein paar Erfahrungen die Euch etwas helfen.

Alles Gute

Bernhard

----------


## Harro

*Eigene Erfahrungen

*Hallo, Bernhard, obwohl erst knapp eine Woche im Forum aktiv und selbst noch von gewissen Zweifeln wegen evtl. erforderlicher, weiterer Therapie geplagt, berichtest Du in erfreulicher Harmonie, was einen gerade ektomierten Mann  möglicherweise erwarten könnte. Da ich über keine ähnlichen Erfahrungen verfüge, hielt ich es zunächst für angebracht, noch etwas mehr über den Krankheitsverlauf von Sandras Freund wissen zu müssen. Sandra wird dafür Verständnis haben, damit dann auch weitere fachkundige Voraussagen über evtl. noch zu beachtende Details hier kund getan werden können.

*"Bescheidenheit ist der Anfang aller Vernunft"*
(Ludwig Anzengruber)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,
mein Mann wurde am 10.11.08 "nervschonend"nach standart operiert,er ist zur Zeit in der Reha.Er ist aus dem Krankenhaus,nach 12Tagen,fasst trocken endlassen worden-wenn er plötzlich aufstand,tröppelte es aber das Wasserlassen(Strahlunterbrechung)und auch den Harndrang zusteuern klappt gut.Den rest wird hoffentlich in der Reha geregelt.Wie alt seid ihr??Mein Mann ist 56&ich 52Jahre!Wie es mit dem Sex weiter geht???Keine Ahnung-er wollte nach 14Tagen Petting,Kuscheln ect.doch ich hatte angst,vor dem Bauchschnitt,ihm wehzutun,aber auch den kleinen Mann anzufassen.Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen,das der Penis nach ca.4Wochen wieder gereizt werden muss,damit die Schwellkörper nicht verkümmern.Wir müssen stark sein und alles auf uns zukommen lassen.Was ich schlimm finde-Mann wird danach von vielen Ärzten nachbetreut,wir aber sind ganz alleine mit unseren Sorgen,Nöten und Fragen!Melde dich bitte,vielleicht kann man ja ERfahrungen austauschen.
L.G.
Monikamai

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Sandretti,
zunächst einmal alles Gute für die nächste Zeit. In den kommenden Wochen werden wichtige Weichen gestellt werden. Die entscheidenden Fragen werden sein:

*- ist dein Freund gleich nach dem Ziehen des Katheters kontinent? Braucht er eine AHB oder geht es ohne?*

*- geht der PSA-Wert innerst 8 Wochen unter die Nachweisgrenze zurück?*

Je nachdem, wie die Antworten ausfallen, werden sich die nächsten Wochen und Monate gestalten. Ist er nicht gleich kontinent, empfiehlt sich eine AHB, wo entspechend behandelt und geübt wird.

Geht der PSA_Wert nicht wie gewünscht zurück, sind weitere Behandlungen wie etwa Bestrahlung oder Hormontherapie nötig.

Verläuft es wunschgemäß und ist dein Freund auch sonst gesund und fit, wird schon nach wenigen Wochen, bei mir waren es etwa 6, (fast) alles wieder wie zuvor sein können, wenn man es denn will. Dann werden sich auch die ersten Erfahrungen in punkto Erektion machen lassen.

Du siehst, man kann nicht allgemein auf deine Fragen antworten. Es verläuft bei jedem etwas anders. Leider gibt es Fälle, bei denen die OP der Beginn eines langen Leidensweges war, bei den meisten jedoch sind die Nebenwirkungen vorübergehend. Lediglich Impotenz scheint bei gut der Hälfte ein größeres Problem darzustellen, zumindets ist das mein Eindruck beim Lesen des Forums.
Ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die bereits in der ersten Nacht nach Katheterentfernung zu 100% kontinent waren und blieben und auch keine Erektionsprobleme haben. Riesenglück und ein hervoragender Operateur.
Leider haben nicht alle dieses Glück gehabt.
Mein Tipp: Lies viele Profile und Historien sowie die einschlägigen Threads, da siehst du wie andere mit den Problemen umgehen. Für konkrete Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Charly

Hallo Sandretti

schau dir mal mein Profil an,ev nimmt das etwas die Angst.LG  Charly

----------


## sandretti

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure vielen und sehr hilfreichen Antworten. 

Das der Heilungsverlauf abhängig ist von sehr, sehr vielen Faktoren und je nach Mann sehr unterschiedlich verläuft, konnte ich mir fast denken. Aber ich dachte, dass man vielleicht aus Euren Erfahrungen ein Spektrum dessen bilden kann, was einen so erwartet. Deswegen haben mir Eure Antworten schon mal sehr geholfen.

Auf eine Phase der Inkontinenz habe ich mich schon gedanklich eingestellt. Habe mir mal angeschaut, wie die OP verläuft. Da ist es kein Wunder, dass Mann nicht sofort kontinent ist. Werde es einfach mit Humor nehmen und es als vorübergehend betrachten. Hoffe, mein Freund sieht das genauso. Das Buch werde ich bestellen. Dann können wir ja gemeinsam trainieren. Mir kann ein bisschen Beckenbodentraining auch nicht schaden  :Blinzeln:  

Was den Sex betrifft, da spielt die Zeit für mich eigentlich keine Rolle. Ich war mal nach großer Enttäuschung zwei Jahre Single und bin da auch nicht die Wände hoch gegangen  :Blinzeln: . Nur weiß ich, dass es ihn sehr belasten würde, wenns nicht mehr klappt. Er war vor der OP ein ganzer Kerl und jederzeit kampfbereit und es würde ihn hart treffen, wenns dann nicht mehr so wäre. Aber davon gehe ich erstmal nicht aus. Er ist trotz seines etwas fortgeschrittenen Alters in hervorragender physischer Verfassung und war vor der OP ein wahnsinnig guter Liebhaber. Sowohl quantitativ als auch qualitativ. 

Wir werden uns da wieder langsam rantasten und mal schauen, wie es läuft.

Hatte nur Bedenken, dass er nach der OP gar keine Lust mehr hat oder nicht mehr orgasmusfähig ist. Möchte nicht, dass er nur meinetwegen mit mir schläft und dabei nichts empfindet. Das war aber wie ich jetzt gelernt habe falsch.

Na, mal schauen. Erstmal muss er sich gut vor der OP erholen und nach Hause kommen. Darauf freu ich mich schon sehr!

Also liebe Grüße an alle & einen schönen 2. Advent!

Sandra

----------


## Susanne 211

Liebe Sandra,
hab gerade deine Frage und Antworten gelesen, ich bin in der fast gleichen Situation, nur bei uns herrscht noch etwas Hoffnung denn die Biopsieergebnisse liegen erst am Mittwoch vor.
Ich selbst bin 43 mein Mann 50, er hängt sehr durch, nachdem er Probleme mit dem Lesen hat, mach ich mich hier schlau.
Diese ganzen Antworten, find ich auch sehr hilfreich.
Ich weiss nicht was auf dich zukommt und mich zukommt. Aber ich hoffe wir schaffen es mit der Kraft der Liebe.
Gern    kannst mich auch privat anschreiben.
vlg
Susanne

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo,
>  Hatte nur Bedenken, dass er nach der OP gar keine Lust mehr hat oder nicht  mehr orgasmusfähig ist


Hallo Sandra,

beide Befürchtungen sind unbegründet.

Die Lust (Libido) wird durch das männliche Geschlechtshormon Testosteron erzeugt und seine Hoden, die das Testosteron produzieren, sind ja wohl bei der Prostata-Operation nicht tangiert worden.

Die Orgasmusfähigkeit hängt auch mit dem Testosteronspiegel des Mannes zusammen und steht in keiner Verbindung zur fehlenden Erektionsfähigkeit (erektile Dysfunktion) nach einer Prostata-Operation.

Die Orgasmusnverven werden bei der OP ebenfalls nicht geschädigt, weil sie einen anderen Verlauf als die Erektionsnerven nehmen, die direkt neben oder sogar am Rande durch die Prostata verlaufen und deswegen bei der OP leicht verletzt oder geschädigt werden können.


Mit Phantasie und Zärtlichkeit steht einem erfüllten Sexualleben auch ohne Erektion nichts im Wege. Und überdies gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel (Tabeletten, Spritzen, Vakuumpumpen und Penisimplantate), um eine Erektion auch nach einer Prostata-OP wieder herzustellen.

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Betroffene, bei denen nach einer OP mit einer Folgetherapie durch eine Hormonblockade das Testosteron unterdrückt wird, verlieren im Normalfall die Orgasmusfähigkeit.

----------


## sandretti

Hallo,

war gerade wieder im Krankenhaus. Sieht erstmal ganz gut aus. Der Katheter ist seit gestern raus und er fühlt sich auch wieder ganz gut. Die Inkontinenz hält sich in Grenzen. Er meint, er hätte sogar schon etwas Kontrolle drüber.

Habe grad einen kleinen Anflug von Optimismus  :Blinzeln: . Mal schauen, obs so bleibt.

Der erste Reha-Termin war auch schon. Beckenbodengymnastik. Die Anleitung dazu habe ich mir gestern abend mal durchgelesen. Zitat: Spannen sie die Schließmuskeln mal zu 10% und dann zu 30% an. Fand ich eher lustig. Wie soll man denn wissen, was 10 oder 30% sind? Aber gut, ist halt sehr wichtig und muss gemacht werden.

Morgen kommt er raus. Freu mich schon riesig drauf!

Liebe Grüße an alle 

Sandra

PS:
Für die Frauen hier im Forum: ich fände es auch wichtig, wenn man sich austauscht, denn so wirklich viele Informationen bekommt man ja nicht. Vielleicht kann man sich da gegenseitig unterstützen?

----------


## RalfDm

> Für die Frauen hier im Forum: ich fände es auch wichtig, wenn man sich austauscht, denn so wirklich viele Informationen bekommt man ja nicht. Vielleicht kann man sich da gegenseitig unterstützen?


Hallo Sandra,

genau für diesen Zweck wurde die Rubrik "Angehörigenforum" geschaffen. 

Ralf

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Sandra,
mein Mann (56jahre)hatte am 10.11.seine OP,er ist jetzt in der Reha und es gehr ihm ganz ok.Er braucht Nachts keine Vorlagen mehr und Tagsüber auch nur noch die kleinsten.Solange er sich auf den Schliessmuskel kontroliert,ist alles unterkontrolle,nur alleine klappt es noch nicht,so das immer ein paar Tropfen(6ml)in die Vorlage gehen.Aber das wird bestimmt noch besser.Wie alles andere weiter geht muss man abwarten.Ob wirklich nervschonend gearbeitet wurde,kann man ja jetzt auch nicht beurteilen.Was mich fertig macht,man bekommt als Angehöhrige keine Hilfe oder Unterstützung.Oder hast du Hilfe von den Ärzten????
L.G.
Monika

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Was mich fertig macht,man bekommt als Angehöhrige keine Hilfe oder Unterstützung....


Hallo Monika!

Ruf' einfach mal bei Deiner Krankenkasse an. Die haben eine Liste mit Psychologen/Psychotherapeuten, die auf begleitende Gesprächstherapie im Zusammenhang mit malignen Erkrankungen spezialisiert sind. Solche Gespräche zahlt die Kasse.

Alles Gute und viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## sandretti

Zitat:
Zitat von *monikamai*  
_...Was mich fertig macht,man bekommt als Angehöhrige keine Hilfe oder Unterstützung...._

... kann ich nachvollziehen. Denke aber nicht, dass man als Angehörige dann zur Therapie sollte. Es reicht glaube ich durchaus, wenn man sich versucht, so gut wie möglich zu informieren.

Viele Informationen bekommt man eben nicht von den Ärzten. Da stimme ich zu. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die wichtigen Gespräche nur mit den direkt Betroffenen, also den Männern, geführt werden.

Muss jetzt zum Abendessen  :Blinzeln: 

Schönen Abend!

Sandra

----------


## Stoeff

> Was mich fertig macht,man bekommt als Angehöhrige keine Hilfe oder Unterstützung.Oder hast du Hilfe von den Ärzten????
> L.G.


Hi Monika,


...ich finde das solltest du zunächst alles nicht ganz so überbewerten , und vor allem - immer guten Mut bewahren und hoffen dass demnächst alles wieder im grünen Bereich flutscht.

Ich schätze die Erfolgs Quote der nervenschonend und erfolgreich ( nach 2 Monaten kontinent plus und recht deutliche Anzichen von vorhandener Potenz ) operierten im Alterssegment 50 bis 60 sehr hoch ein - nahe an 90 % , wenn sonst keine anderen Beschwerden vorlagen. 

Eines sollte aber klar sein - ohne eine gewisse Stimulation ( manuell, visuell, oral ) geht nach der Op noch viel weniger als vorher - und jegliche Gedanken an nen Quicky kann man sich , so glaube ich, auch abschminken... - aber all das sollte einem keine Bange machen - im Gegenteil empfinde ich dass Frau teilweise auch viel gewinnt in der Nachbetrachtung... - jetzt sind fast alle Mittelchen und Kniffe gefragt die früher evtl nur Frau brauchte damit es irgendwann klingelt... - jetzt braucht er sie auch, und evtl sogar noch viel mehr als du - 

und das sollte in einer guten Beziehung eher eine verlockende "Herausforderung" sein als ein Angstmacher ;-)) 

Kopp hoch - datt kommt irgendwann allet wieder schön auf die Reihe, 
wenn er jetzt erst mal ein paar Wochen lang fleissig díe Beckenboden Übungen macht und du ihm eine gute Krankenschwester bist ;-) 



LG Stoeff


P.S. - wenn du ein wenig in den jeweiligen Biografien der Schreiber stöberst - dann wirst sehr viel mehr in Erfahrung bringen wie es den Operierten hier nach der OP so ergangen ist.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Viele Informationen bekommt man eben nicht von den Ärzten. Da stimme ich zu. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die wichtigen Gespräche nur mit den direkt Betroffenen, also den Männern, geführt werden.


Das deckt sich ganz und gar nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen. Es ist eigentlich immer möglich, bei den Arztgesprächen die Ehefrau oder eine ander Person des Vertrauens mitzunehmen. Natürlich muss der Mann das wollen. Der Arzt darf nur dann Auskünfte geben, wenn der Betroffne ihn von der Schweigepflicht entbindet.

Ich hatte vor dem Hintergrund meiner katastrophalen Krankheitsgeschiche bzw. Prognose zusammen mit meiner Frau schon einige dramatische Arztgespräche. Ich habe allerdings Zweifel, dass es ihr danach besser ging - mir übrigens auch nicht.

WW

----------


## Anemone

Hallo,
mische mich als Frau ins Gespräch ein. Mir fehlen jetzt auch so einige Info's nach der OP. bezügl." Schwellkörpertraining, Viagra und dergleichen". Habe bis jetzt noch von keinem Arzt etwas dazu gehört. Kenne ich alles nur aus dem Forum. Von daher kann ich Monika und Sandretti gut verstehen. Aber hier würde ich den Ärzten keinen Vorwurf machen. Ein Arzt kann schließlich nicht wissen, wie offen ein Paar mit Sexualität umgeht. Oder ob der Mann im Beisein der Frau dieses Thema besprechen will. Und mal ganz ehrlich - nicht alle Männer hier im Forum zeigen einem wie Stoeff am eigenen Beispiel, wie es laufen kann. Zu diesem von mir o.g.Thema wird es auch im Forum ruhiger und möglichst geschickt umschrieben mit "individuel verschieden etc. Wobei ich gerade nach der OP das Thema rund um die Erektion total wichtig finde. Immerhin sind wir Frauen bei diesem Punkt zu 100 % mit betroffen.
In diesem Sinne
Alles Gute

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
bezüglich der Aufklärung über die Folgen der RPE und der damit verbundenen ED gab es während der AHB in der Quellental-Klinik in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen sehr gute Vorträge und Diskussionen bei denen die Ehefrauen oder Lebenspartnerinnen der Betroffenen mit anwesend waren.
Die Diskussionen verliefen offen und ohne falsche Scham. 

Das ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass ich empfehle, die AHB möglichst zusammen mit dem Partner zu nutzen um sich physisch zu regenerieren und psychisch auf die neue Situation einzustellen. In der Quellental Klinik stand dem Einzelnen sowie den Paaren ein Urologe und Sexualtherapeut speziell für dieses Thema auch im Einzelgespräch und zur Einleitung von Therapien zur Verfügung.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Stoeff

> Immerhin sind wir Frauen bei diesem Punkt zu 100 % mit betroffen.


 
....da musste ich mal * kurz husten * Anemone,

denn zunächst einmal sind ja wir Männa betroffen, was das angeht - wenn unser kleiner Freund zu 99% praktisch nutzlos & gelangweilt in der Gegend herumhängt....- waren wir es doch gewohnt dass er sich früher ca. ein halbes dutzend mal am Tach von alleine "diskret meldete" :-)  

Das Thema ist ja eigentlich hochsensibel , aber meine Frau und ich reden dennoch *wenn überhaupt * meist total albern darüber. Ich werd mal mein Profil wieder ein wenig updaten obwohl es da relativ wenig Neues zu sagen gibt - ausser -ich hoffe sehr dass alles so bleibt und evtl sogar noch ein klitzekleines Bisschen besser wird - hoffen darf ich ja wohl, bin ja erst 11 Mon nach der OP. 

Und statistisch gesehen sollen die Nervenenden erst ca 24 Monate nach der OP die ganz volle Pracht entfalten können.... Ob ich Durschnitt bin, ein seltener Fall bin oder nur ein Glückskind kann ich alles nicht sagen... - bestätigen kann ich allerdings .... dass das O-und Glücksgefühl fast noch intensiver ist als vorher, selbst wenn es einiges schwieriger ist es herbeizuführen. Das mag evtl gar nicht mal an "körperlich medizinischen" Gründen liegen - 

wohl eher an der Tatsache dass man plötzlich über Vergänglichkeit, übers altern, über seinen Köper, über Liebe, über Sex allgemein, und noch einiges mehr... - irgendwie anders denkt, dass all sowas Tiefe bekommt, man anders dazu steht, demütiger und dankbarer ist, froh ist einen Partner zu haben der zu einem hält - " einem die Stange hält " hätte ich beinahe gesagt... - ich denke dass hier die Psychologie, auch die Chemie einer Beziehung, eine sehr grosse Rolle spielt. Ich würde es evtl vergleichen mit dem gigantischen Glücksgefühl dass man nach Unfall und schweren Monaten wiederhergestellt auf zwei gesunden Beinen laufen kann , fast sogar im alten Tempo ... - nachdem die Ärzte wochenlang darüber gebrütet haben ob man nicht evtl. doch eines oder gar beide Beine amputieren sollte. 

" Es passiert alles da oben im Kopf - und wenn man in der Lage ist sich schönes Kopfkino zu machen ? - dann kommt der Rest von ganz alleine " -sagte mein Uro - und Recht hat er. 

Noch vorm Jahr musste ich des Öfteren dabei an Steuererklärungen denken damit die "Hausaufgaben" nicht schon in wenigen Min erledigt sind... - jetzt spult mein Kopfkino die schärfsten Kapriolen damit es immer munter weiter geht ;-) Und wenn man mit den paar Veränderungen klar kommt braucht niemand gross Bange zu haben .... 


LG Stoeff

----------


## christine2348

..... mein Mann ist nun scheinbar wirklich vor der Operation angelangt und da sind natürlich auch alle Fragen ... nach der Operation, wie geht es jetzt weiter .... interessant und wichtig.

Stoeff, Dir möcht ich hier ganz besonders für Deinen Beitrag danken. Mir ist zwar heute - frisch nach Krankenhaustermin - nicht zum Lachen, aber ein kleines Lächeln hat mir Dein Beitrag entlockt. Er zeigt mir, dass (hoffentlich) in einer glücklichen und langen Partnerschaft (über 30 Jahre) mit viel gegenseitigem Verständnis und Liebe, auch mit ein bissl Humor, auch das "gemeinsame Nachtleben" wieder schön und funktionierend werden kann. 

Momentan steht zwar einzig und allein die erhoffte und erbetene Gesundung meines Mannes im Vordergrund, alles andere ist "wurscht", wie man hier in Wien sagt, aber es werden dann vielleicht auch wieder Zeiten kommen, wo ...... ja, siehe oben.

Gruß
Christine

----------


## Eren1950

Hallo Stoeff,ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
 
Ich muß immer schmunzeln wenn ich deine Beiträge lese. Jedenfalls schreibst Du genau das "nach OP" Bericht was ich auch schreiben würde. 
 
Es geht hier natürlich in erster Linie um eine ernste Krankheit die aber wiederum sehr starke und direkte Konsequenzen auf die Sexualität hat. Es ist ja sehr mühsam Erfahrungsberichte darüber zu finden, weil viele Menschen leider nicht so offen darüber reden können. Ich finde es eigentlich schade, daß in diesem Forum für die Sexualität kein eigener Bereich eingeräumt wird.
 
Ich glaube, für 90% der Männer die eine Prostatektomie hinter sich haben, ist die Situation nachher, nicht mehr wie vor der OP, was die Erektionsfähigkeit betrifft. Ja sogar nach Nervschonenden Eingriffen erfordert es viel Geduld um physisch und psychisch wieder auf der Höhe zu sein. Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, wie ich die erste Erektion nach 10 Monaten (mit Hilfe der Spritze) hatte und wie ich mich darüber fast kindisch gefreut habe. Man wird ja so bescheiden. 
 
Selbst wenn es wenig Neues zu berichten gäbe weil die Genesung sehr langsam vor sich geht, sind auch die wenigen Informationen für viele Betroffene sehr nützlich und gibt Hoffnung. Ich habe jedenfalls mir immer eingeredet, daß, es nur besser werden kann, weil die Nerven sich bis 24 Monate erholen können. 
 
LG
Eren

----------


## Stoeff

> Wie soll man denn wissen, was 10 oder 30% sind?


Hi Sandra,


- oh doch das weiss Mann ziemlich genau. Ist fast so wie mit dem Händedruck - von sehr lasch, ( also fast 0 ) bis enorm kräftig ( also ca. 10 ) kann man den Muskel ( so wie fast jeden Muskel ) in Stufen dosiert anspannen ... das geht mit ein wenig Anleitung sehr gut umzusetzen. 

Hab ich wochenlang gemacht und mache ich immer noch -  psssst... - z.B. jedesmal wenn ich an einer Ampel warte. 

LG Stoeff 


@ Christine & Eren - Freut mich sehr und danke, danke für die Blumen !
& I do what I can :-)

----------


## Anemone

Hallo Stoeff,
warum musst Du husten? Ich habe meine "100 %" auf den Punkt der Sexualität bezogen.
Und da stehe ich auch zu. Will es zwar nicht weiter vertiefen, aber auch nicht so im Raume stehen lassen. Drehe und wende das Blatt wie Du willst, es wird auf das gleiche Ergebnis hinauslaufen. In diesem Punkt bleibt die Frau total mit betroffen. 
Wenn es nicht mehr " so richtig" läuft, läuft es für die Frau gleichermaßen nicht mehr. Oder meinst Du, die Frau kann dann doch woanders Ihren Spaß haben? Wenn Sie aber den Punkt Treue ernst nimmt? Vielleicht ist ein Mann durch die Krankheit belastet genug, soll ich ihm noch mehr zumuten? 
Es ist natürlich absolut unstreitig, dass es eine ungleich stärkere Belastung durch die Gesamtsituation für den Betroffenen selbst ist. Das möchte ich auch nicht annähernd missverstanden wissen.
liebe Grüße

----------


## Stoeff

> Hallo Stoeff,
> warum musst Du husten? Ich habe meine "100 %" auf den Punkt der Sexualität bezogen.


Hi Anemone,

leise gehustet hab ich mehr oder minder eigentlich nur über die 100%. Ich verstehe dich schon - aber - 100 % ? - hmmm - das drückt in meinen Augen eine recht hohe Erwartungshaltung aus die keine Alternativen und vielleicht auch kein Pardon kennt.... wenn sich demnächst da irgendwo eine Schieflage ergibt. 

Wenn man hier eine Zeitlang mitliest was es für ( teilweise ganz tolle und gut praktikable ) Alternativen gibt, dann wär mancher hier selbst mit läppischen 60% schon überglücklich. Wer wenig erwartet, der wird heilfroh sein dass mit medikamentöser oder anderer Hilfe überhaupt was läuft.... - wer 100% als Mass der Dinge sieht, der dürfte da leider zu oft  im traurigen Tal der gegenseitigen Enttäuschungen landen. 

Und dann schaukelt sich das hoch - eine Enttäuschung hier und ein Unvermögen dort ergibt in der Summe m. E. keine gute  Perspektive. 

Frau sollte da vielleicht viel eher als Mutmacher, als Coach und Animateur fungieren - sollte signalisieren dass eine zeitlang ganz kleine Brötchen auch mal ziemlich satt machen können ...- ich glaube, so kommt und findet man eher wieder zueinander.... vor allem wenn man und vor allem Frau sich viel einfallen lässt was auch ohne das altbekannte "rein-raus " ganz gut flutscht - und so vor allem meinte ich meinen Huster ;-) 


LG Stoeff

----------


## sandretti

Hallo,

dem stimme ich zu:




> Frau sollte da vielleicht viel eher als Mutmacher, als Coach und Animateur fungieren - sollte signalisieren dass eine zeitlang ganz kleine Brötchen auch mal ziemlich satt machen können ...- ich glaube, so kommt und findet man eher wieder zueinander.... vor allem wenn man und vor allem Frau sich viel einfallen lässt was auch ohne das altbekannte "rein-raus " ganz gut flutscht - und so vor allem meinte ich meinen Huster ;-)


Nur hat man als Frau eben wenig Infos, wie man den Mann denn genau in seiner Situation unterstützen kann. Psychologisch und physiologisch.

Sicherlich kann man signalisieren, dass man geduldig und die Situation an sich nicht so dramatisch ist oder das man was auch immer kommt (oder eben nicht) zusammenhält. Aber hilft das wirklich? Habe da so meine Zweifel, denn einen direkten Einfluss auf die Situation hat man ja nicht wirklich.

Den Ärzten wollte ich hier auf keinen Fall einen Vorwurf machen. Wenn man sich anschaut, was die leisten und zu welchen Bedingungen, fordert das höchsten Respekt. Das sie dann keine Zeit für Aufklärungsgespräche mit den Angehörigen haben versteht sich.

Aber ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass mir vielleicht jemand sagt, wie ich meinen Freund unterstützen kann. So in Richtung Stimulation oder Physiotherapie. Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks? Wenn Ihr was wisst BITTE UNBEDINGT SCHREIBEN!

Bei uns verläuft aber bislang alles sehr positiv. Die OP ist zwei Wochen her, er ist auch schon wieder ganz fit und Inkontinenz ist minimal. Wir tasten uns an die Liebe wieder langsam ran. Nach anfänglicher Ablehnung haben wir uns doch für Viagra-Unterstützung entschieden (abends zur Unterstützling der nächtlichen Erektion). Der Arzt riet uns dazu.
Der Effekt ist merklich da und mit etwas Massage auch deutlich spürbar.
Es reicht natürlich noch lange nicht, wird aber mit jedem Tag besser. Deswegen bin ich ganz optimistisch.

Liebe Grüße an alle.

Sandra

----------


## Harro

*Auch mal kleine Brötchen backen

*Hallo, Sandra




> Aber ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass mir vielleicht jemand sagt, wie ich meinen Freund unterstützen kann. So in Richtung Stimulation oder Physiotherapie. Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks? Wenn Ihr was wisst BITTE UNBEDINGT SCHREIBEN!


auch in meinem früheren Leben haben die Frauen immer gewusst, wie man einen Mann stimulieren kann, obwohl mir selbst schon die Anwesenheit eines weiblichen Körpers Stimulanz genug war. 




> Der Effekt ist merklich da und mit etwas Massage auch deutlich spürbar.


Na, also, es geht doch schon rund. Darauf lässt sich doch aufbauen. Es wäre eigentlich Eulen nach Athen tragen, wenn nun ein Mann Dir sagen müsste, wie man ihn am besten auf Touren bringt. Und wenn, dann solltest Du Deinen Mann nach seinen Vorlieben befragen, die ihn besonders leicht in einen Erregungszustand versetzen. Letztlich spielt sich alles hauptsächlich im Kopf ab und weniger an der Penisspitze. Wie wäre es - das hat mir immer Spaß gemacht -mit raffinierten Dessous, Strapsen etc. Ich bin sicher, Sandra, Dir wird eine Menge einfallen

P.S.: Es fehlt immer noch die erbetene Hintergrundinformation.

*"Ohne Vorbehalte kann man nur mit jemandem diskutieren, wenn dieser von der Sache nichts versteht"

*(Ernst R. Hauschka)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous2

Die hier so ernsthaft diskutierten Fragen und Verhaltensweisen sind
in einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Männer mit einem Prostatakrebs bzw. deren Partnerinnen ein ständiges Thema.
Ich habe aus den vielen Gesprächen die Erkenntnis gezogen, dass es sehr schwer bzw. unmöglich ist die bestehenden Fragen schriftlich zu beantworten. Aber, in der Selbsthilfegruppe setzen wir schon über Jahre dieses Buch ein:
"Der perfekte Liebhaber" von LOU PAGET.ISBN-13:978-3-442-16343-4 goldmann-verlag

Es konnten so manche Probleme gelöst werden.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Sandra,

wenn man die biologische Seite betrachtet, 
wird über die Nerven dei für die Erektion zuständig sind eine Substanz
in den Schwellkörpern produziert die zur Entspannung der Trapeklmuskulatur im Penis führt und damit zum Blutstau und Erektion 

Damit ist klar, dass wenn die Nerven noch nicht ausreichen funktionieren 
nicht ausreichend dieser Substanz vorliegt und die Erektion nicht vollständig ist. Auch bei noch so fantasivoller Stimulation.

Mit Viagra und Co, sogenannte PDE5 Hemmer wir der Zerfall der sich gbildeten Substanz verzögert, sodass mann eine ausreichende
Konzentration erreichen kann. Dies funktionier wenn die Nerven bereits
"etwas" funktionieren.

Die peripehren Nerven, wozu die Nerven für die Erektion gehören ,können sich durch aussprossen aus dem Rückenmark regenerieren, dies ist einlangsammer Prozess  (bei mir ca. 2 Jahre) bis er abgeschlossen ist.

Bis dahin helfen die PDE5 Hemmer.

Also wenn zu nächst garnichts geht, dann mit der "Spritze" überbrücken,
wenn sich die Nerven dann langsam regenerieren die PDE5 Hemmer.

 Alles Alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## Stoeff

> Tipps und Tricks? Wenn Ihr was wisst BITTE UNBEDINGT SCHREIBEN!
> 
> Sandra


Hi Sandra,

wissen tun wir alle sehr viel - nur wie sollen wir wissen was für dich gerade am interessantesten ist , was praktikabel und was nicht ? - * öhemm * ?? - zumal du uns immer noch nichts ( dein Profil ) über deinen Mann erzählt hast ? 

Obwohl einfach gestrickt - jeder Mann tickt ein klein wenig anders und um Frauen wirklich zu verstehen braucht es gleich mehrere Leben ...sag ich mal salopp. Deinen "Wissensdurst" in allen Ehren - aber dann könnte es womöglich passieren dass ich dir, als 100% Vegetarierin, versuche eine Currywurst schmackhaft zu machen - oder meinst nicht ? 

Beim Fussball gilt die Regel - " Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel " - und ich will damit sagen... - man richtet sein Augenmerk stets den kommenden Aufgaben und weiss gleichzeitig - was zuletzt noch super gut funktionierte, dass kann beim nächsten Gegner bereits völlig falsch sein ... - wenn man alles genau so macht wie zu letzt. 

Es könnte nämlich durchaus sein dass dein Mann einen schallenden Lachanfall bekommt wenn du mit Reitstiefeln plus Peitsche ( obwohl er das früher mal mutig als eine sehr antörnende Fantasie beschrieb ...) und sonst nichts daherkommst, und sonst weiter nichts passiert. 

Im Grunde hat das jetzige Thema " Wie baue ich einen Mann nach der OP wieder auf..." nur an der Oberfläche mit Krebs und Prostata zu tun - denn eigentlich und tatsächlich begeben wir uns mehr und mehr in die Niederungen der Paarsexualität im fortgeschrittenen Alter - 

- und das ist ein so heftig delikates Kapitel dass ich glaube - noch keine 50% aller Paare um 60 haben dieses Thema jemals auf der Lippe ...- es sei denn in witzigen Zoten am Stammtisch, es sei denn beim Bordellbesuch, es sei denn hinter vorgehaltener Hand , es sei denn im verdunkelten Schlafzimmer hinter runetrgelassenen Rolläden :-) 

Selbst als Teilnehmer bei einer Ehepaarberatung ( und das waren gesunde Menschen !) hab ich mal erlebt dass unter 6 Paaren kein einziges bereit war einen Coach zum Thema "Sexualität " zuzulassen - das Thema war/ist einfach nun mal sehr heikel. 

Selbst wenn ich so gut gemeinte Vorschläge, wie die von Hutschi z.B. lese dann kommen mir leise Zweifel .. - denn was für die oder den einen "total Bock" macht , löst bei anderen womöglich nur einen nicht unterdrückbaren Würgimpuls aus... 

.... und soagr nur ein : "Lets's talk about sex baby " polarisiert bereits die Gruppen , denn die einen mögen's völlig ohne Worte ( weil sie sich sonst nicht konzentrieren können ) während die anderen sich nur stimuliert fühlen wenn man sie anschreit wie auf nem Kasernenhof ;-) 

Drum würd ich eher darauf tippen dass man ganz gut fährt wenn man hier und dort signalisiert: -

" Ich bin für dich da ..." - Ich nehme Rücksicht - ich sag meinen Kegelabend ab, wenn du magst - ich koch dein Lieblinssüppchen - ich wimmel Schwiegermamma ab - ich schlepp die Bierkästen - ich erledige auch so einiges Unangenehme für dich und halte dir den Rücken frei... - ich kuck auch mal Championsleage mit dir und lass mir die Abseitsregel noch 10 mal erklären.. * Lach nicht ! *

*- und dann kommt ganz automatisch so eines ins andere, so glaube ich... und auch in der Sexualität findet man neue , findet eigene ganz gut brauchbare* *Wege - ist dabei vor allem aber auch stets authentisch !* 

Würdest du zu einer guten & teuren Professionellen ( ich meine eine erstklassige Hostess, also Hure ) gehen und dich für einen Stundensatz von paar hundert  mal beraten lassen was Männer in der Kiste so anmacht ..? - ich glaube du wärst einigermassen erstaunt was du da alles zu hören bekämst - denn es ist meist nicht irgend eine "Flik Flak und doppelter Salto Rückwärts" der da gefragt ist -* da ist nichts was du nicht a u c h könntest, wenn du wolltest...* 

- es ist tatsächlich eher die Intuition, das vollkommene Einfühlungsvermögen dass zu allererst die entscheidende Geige bei allem spielt, werden sie dir erzählen... - und ob Nonne oder Heilige, ob Krankenschwester oder Hure - ob Masseuse oder Objekt der Begierde als Domina oder Lolita .... whatever ! 

*- das Paradies der Sexualität hat so dermassen viele Fenster und Gesichter dass es "Gott sei Dank und gepfiffen!" keine Allheilmittelchen gibt die bei allen Männern funktionieren* - 

abgesehen davon dass Frau stets nur das geben sollte was Frau auch sehr ehrlich und von ganzem Herzen geben kann ... weil sie einfach Spass dran hat zu geben ;-) 

Ich glaube es könnte gut sein dass du mit dieser, vielleicht sogar neuen Einstellung, auch signalisierst dass du sehr flexibel bist, Geduld hast, lernfähig bist, ausdauernd wenn's drauf ankommt, einfühlsam ....

....sozusagen "einfach lieb" , oder wie manche Männer auch mal unverhohlen tuscheln - 

*" Mit ihr kannst du Pferde stehlen !" :-)* 



LG Stoeff


P.S. - einen Tip hätt ich noch - gib mal bei www.youtube.com einen x beliebigen Suchbegriff ein - z.B. - "how to give a good blowjob " - da gibt es mannigfaltigen Unterricht - völlig kostenlos

und wenn du z.B. mal bei http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkoBc...eature=related reinschaust dann weisst ungefähr was Männer nach / vor / und bei der Op + Nachsorge alles so mitmachen - da haben in den letzten Monaten ein  Dutzend Ärzte und Schwestern an seinem blau und grün angelaufnem Schniedel herumgefuhrwerkt , seine Prostata und Innereinen abgetaststet und ihn dermassen auf den Kopf gestellt  , dass er evtl. erst einmal zu sich kommen muss , bevor der richtige Apetitt wiederkommt... ?

----------


## sandretti

Hallo Stoeff,

so war das natürlich nicht gemeint. Wie ich ihn im Normalfall verwöhne, weiß ich schon.  :Blinzeln:  Nur leider reagiert er nach der OP eben nicht mehr wie früher. Logisch! 

Deswegen war meine Frage, ob es in dieser Situation andere Möglichkeiten oder Tricks gibt, wie man zum Ergebnis kommt.

Wie ich aus den anderen Beiträgen entnommen habe, gibt es da aber kein Patentrezept.  

Nur Geduld und viel Liebe  :Blinzeln: 

Liebe Grüße

Sandra

----------


## Eren1950

Genau!
Lg
Eren



Wie ich aus den anderen Beiträgen entnommen habe, gibt es da aber kein Patentrezept. 

Nur Geduld und viel Liebe  :Blinzeln: 

Liebe Grüße

Sandra

----------


## Stoeff

> ob es in dieser Situation andere Möglichkeiten oder Tricks gibt, wie man zum Ergebnis kommt.


 

.....yepp Sandra,

- da bist du auf dem richtigen Weg und mit etwas "Geduld und Spucke " fängt man diese Mucke .... irgendwann. Grad 2 Wochen nach der Op ?  ...ich glaube bei uns wurde es wieder "so richtig rund und interessant " in der 4-ten 5ten Woche und im nachhinein weiss ich gar nicht mehr was schöner war - die Zeit  des leisen hoffnungsvollen Abwartens vorher oder .. der Moment der "schönen Beschereung" .

Passt irgendwie ganz gut zum vorweihnachtlichen Hype allerseits ...

...und demzufolge wünsche ich dir und allen anderen in ähnliche bedeutsamen  Erwartungen

.... eine rundum schöne Bescherung ! ;-) 


Liebe Grüsse 
Stoeff

----------


## hulda_bauer

hallo nach 2 wochen könnt ihr nix verlangen das ist viel zuf früh mit viel geduld und liebe werdet ihr was erreichen aber langsam gruß hulda

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,
bei dieser Anrede schließe ich ausdrücklich alle Partnerinnen mit ein. Was hier bezüglich der Potenz gesagt wurde, ist alles richtig und nachvollziehbar.
Richtig ist aber auch, dass die Männer soweit es überhaupt möglich ist von einem Krebs befreit wurden. Eine erhebliche in die Kontinenz und Potenz eingreifende Operation! Also nicht eben mal den Appendix raus und gut ist.
Wer die Wertigkeit dieses Eingriffes und deren Folgen nicht in erster Linie bei der Entfernung des Tumors ansiedelt, wird Schwierigkeiten haben die Folgen richtig einzuordnen. Wir haben einen Schicksalsschlag erlitten mit dem wir lernen müssen richtig umzugehen, weil wir sonst dem Leben nichts freudiges mehr abgewinnen können. Wer sich also operieren lässt hat sich darauf einzustellen, dass die Ergebnissse der Kontinenz und vor allem der Potenz schlecht verlaufen können!
Wer die Wertigkeiten in eine andere Reihenfolge setzt, muss den Mut haben "Active Surveillance" zu betreiben, also auf nicht invasivem Weg gegen den Tumor vorzugehen, ihn zu beobachten um irgendwann später erst invasiv gegen ihn vorzugehen. Als Beispiel verweise ich gerne auf *Schorschels* Weg.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Anemone

Hallo Heribert,
leider kann ich "technisch" nicht zitieren. Aber irgndwie hast Du mich gerade mit Deinen Worten wieder auf den Teppich gebracht.( wer die Wertigkeit...)Der naive Anspruch gleich wieder in das gewohnte Leben zurückzukehren. Statt dankbar anzunehmen, was da kommt und gefasst zu sein, dass vielleicht nichts mehr wird, wie es war. Bei uns ist wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken.  Danke Dir für Deinen unbewussten Schupps  für mich zurück in die Realität.

----------

